# Water heater to refrigerator ice maker



## manofmany (Feb 25, 2008)

Trying to figure out exactly what I need before I begin.

I'm going to get an ice maker kit which includes a saddle valve. Will this be adequate?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

It looked like you edited the part about the hot vs cold line.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

....anyway I just went thru this at my own house.

This is what my plumber told us.
Tapping into a line with a saddle valve is fine. It's done all the time.

However...he suggested that we install a capped Tee with a shutoff and the saddle installed after the shutoff.
This way, if the saddle valve ever leaks or the 1/4" line to the fridge breaks, you can shut it off. (in some areas, this is code)

Now ..........Hot water vs Cold water line
The idea of using the Hot water line addresses bacteria. 
The hot water will have less chance of bacteria than cold.
Water to an icemaker is not flowing all the time.
It only flows when the icemaker calls for water.
Since the water stays in the 1/4" line for long periods, it comes down to room temperature so it's not like there's hot water going to the icemaker.

....and the filter on an icemaker does not address bacteria....

Hope this helps......

Oh yeah.................we hooked up to the cold water:laughing:


















.......only because we already have a filter system that addresses bacteria.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

However...he suggested that we install a capped Tee with a shutoff and the saddle installed after the shutoff.
This way, if the saddle valve ever leaks or the 1/4" line to the fridge breaks, you can shut it off. (in some areas, this is code)





If I go through all that trouble. I ain't going to use a saddle valve


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

kenmac said:


> If I go through all that trouble. I ain't going to use a saddle valve


Agreed..............


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

kenmac said:


> If I go through all that trouble. I ain't going to use a saddle valve


Yea instead of the cap he could just put on a 1/4" angle stop and get rid of the saddle


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

"Saddle Valve Taps" are illegal in my area if used on Copper or Galvanized piping on homes built after 1986. Any tap for an ice maker or dishwasher must be a fitting plumbed into the existing piping with a shut-off valve for each application. No wording on using a saddle valve on PEX--yet. So--why are the big box stores allowed to continue to sale these here?


----------



## Plumber26 (Nov 10, 2010)

My International Plumbing Code Book prohibits the use of ANY saddle type fitting. They are a real pain and hardly ever work when you need them. The best idea is using either an angle or straight stop or, if you are close to the kitchen sink, they make a tee fitting that screws on to the shutoff under the sink so that you can use that shutoff for both the sink and the icemaker. I'd prefer installing a recessed icemaker box in the wall behing the refridgerator... but, that's just me.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Use the search feature in the nav bar. There is quit a few threads here already about saddle valves. IMO they last a short time and then.. drip, drip drip...


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

kenmac said:


> However...he suggested that we install a capped Tee with a shutoff and the saddle installed after the shutoff.
> This way, if the saddle valve ever leaks or the 1/4" line to the fridge breaks, you can shut it off. (in some areas, this is code)
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with you Ken :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: saddle valves suck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

http://www.diychatroom.com/members/manofmany-19484/manofmany,

Were you debating whether to feed your ice maker with water from your water heater? If so, check this video out before you do that. I personally would not want hot water from our heater in any of our food or drinking water. Cold water pipes get flushed out regularly but not so hot water heaters.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESP0xyCSEp0


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

If you are going to hook it to the HWH why not just hook it up to the cold side and that's it controversy over. Oh and don't forget to install a regular tee, stop valve and reduced to 1/4 inch. Run K or L copper no joints.


----------

